
Who is firing? (February 2017) - who_is_firing
Post any companies that are having layoffs, mass firings, unusual churn, etc. If possible, please identify the company or as much specifics so you can help others in the community.<p>Inspired by: &quot;So, I figure if we&#x27;re allowed to talk about who is hiring, why not the other way around? At the very least, we can get a pulse on those companies which smells like roses on the outside, and reek of something more earthy on the inside.&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12851987)
======
kristianp
Can I suggest a grammar fix for the next time this is posted please (subject-
verb agreement)[1]:

"At the very least, we can get a pulse on those companies that smell like
roses on the outside, and reek of something more earthy on the inside."

[1]
[https://webapps.towson.edu/ows/moduleSVAGR.htm](https://webapps.towson.edu/ows/moduleSVAGR.htm)

------
koyao
Shutterfly: [http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/01/shutterfly-tanks-after-
layoff...](http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/01/shutterfly-tanks-after-layoff-
announcement-earnings-miss.html)

------
rl1987
We didn't had this thread for December, didn't we?

TomTom:
[http://investors.tomtom.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=1002...](http://investors.tomtom.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=1002445)

------
who_is_firing
The following companies had layoffs receiving press in January:

* Fitbit: [http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/30/14439028/fibit-layoffs-q4-...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/30/14439028/fibit-layoffs-q4-earnings-report-weak-holiday-sales)

* Medium: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/04/medium-lays-off-50-employe...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/04/medium-lays-off-50-employees-shuts-down-new-york-and-d-c-offices/)

* Microsoft: [http://www.businessinsider.com/about-700-microsoft-employees...](http://www.businessinsider.com/about-700-microsoft-employees-to-be-laid-off-sources-say-2017-1)

* Oracle: [http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/01/20/oracle-lays-off-450-em...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/01/20/oracle-lays-off-450-employees/)

* Zesty: [http://sf.eater.com/2017/1/9/14214764/zesty-layoffs-tech-foo...](http://sf.eater.com/2017/1/9/14214764/zesty-layoffs-tech-food-news)

* Munchery: [http://fortune.com/2017/01/12/munchery-layoffs-goodbye-found...](http://fortune.com/2017/01/12/munchery-layoffs-goodbye-founders/)

* Boeing: [http://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/boeing...](http://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/boeing-plans-buyouts-layoffs-for-engineers-in-first-of-three-cuts-for-2017/)

* National Instruments: [http://www.512tech.com/technology/national-instruments-plans...](http://www.512tech.com/technology/national-instruments-plans-headcount-reduction-will-lose-some-positions-through-attrition/DkKseXmD45rNCqjJaC7HXJ/)

* Walmart: [http://fortune.com/2017/01/26/walmart-layoffs-ecommerce/](http://fortune.com/2017/01/26/walmart-layoffs-ecommerce/)

* Pandora: [http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/pandora-layoffs-1201959...](http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/pandora-layoffs-1201959561/)

* DoubleDutch: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/10/events-app-maker-doubledut...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/10/events-app-maker-doubledutch-downsizes-again-lays-off-40-percent-of-staff/)

* Theranos: [http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/06/technology/theranos-layoffs-...](http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/06/technology/theranos-layoffs-41-percent/index.html)

* Verizon: [http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/verizon-go90-layoffs-12...](http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/verizon-go90-layoffs-1201967433/)

* Parrot: [https://www.recode.net/2017/1/9/14182200/parrot-drone-layoff...](https://www.recode.net/2017/1/9/14182200/parrot-drone-layoffs-dji-3dr-commerical)

~~~
grzm
Thanks! Not to nitpick, but are these in any particular order? If not, may I
suggest lexical?

